# Work in Progress-- "THE PPI ROOM" or amp room



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

This is a work in progress... A true "Man Cave" ... I have dedicated this room to all things PPI and want it to be a functional repair room... this room was dedicated to computer over-clocking with things like water, dry ice and liquid nitrogen... I'm in the process of trying to sift through and store the tons of computers and parts... the plan is to display amps, store amps, work on and restore amps... and at the same time decorate the walls.... it's in it's infancy and right now I'm just trying to get stuff on shelves and off the floors.... here are a few picks... thanx for looking.... Keith...


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Now, that's my kind of climate controlled workplace! Lookin' great man!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Just when I start thinking I am a nut and I am getting too carried away with this Old School Car Audio Hobby, someone comes along and makes me feel normal. Ha Ha!! Cool room!! I am jealous. Most of mine is stuck in the garage.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Doc ProMos said:


>


I like it!
What is the table top made from in this picture? If you go to Lowe's they have a setup almost just like this but no one seems to know (at Lowe's at least) how to get a workbench top on cabinets like yours.

Good work!


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I bought it at home depot as separate pieces and I'll shoot some pics when I get home


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

good thread, will be watching room update.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome!
Just f'n awesome!
Great decor in this part of the house. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Awesome!
> Just f'n awesome!
> Great decor in this part of the house.
> 
> ...


3 amp collector rooms I'd like to see Bret's, Mac's and PPI Masters...how about it guys


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanx guys... if you guys have any suggestions, feel free.... keith


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Prime mova said:


> 3 amp collector rooms I'd like to see Bret's, Mac's and PPI Masters...how about it guys



Mine might be disappointing but I will get some pics together once my last 4 amps are finished being reconditioned so I can finally have a PPI-ART family reunion.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Prime mova said:


> 3 amp collector rooms I'd like to see Bret's, Mac's and PPI Masters...how about it guys


Mine would definitely disappoint in comparison to Doc ProMos. Some of my collection is housed in air conditioned storage and some in my workshop. The workshop is a climate controlled, with concrete floor, low tech wood and metal shelving, along with classic cars, tools, and parts scattered everywhere. Very man cave'ish if you know what I mean. Some of my Audio Art collection kind of gives you an idea what the rest looks like.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I used those cabinets from HD in my wife's sewing/mud/laundry room when I did the house addition/remodel two years ago.
The powder coated finish is virtually indestructable, very easy to assemble, and the hinges were so easy to align.
Great price as well.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Bret is right, that's the same ones... I love it, but I'm going to get another top to give it more depth because it's a little shallow...


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

As Promised---


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Found another shelf today, doesn't color coordinate but hell, my wife's not allowed in here anyway.... got some more stuff off the floor and out of the dining room---Keith


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i need a tissue......

I bought my first PPI amp in 1990 i think...the PPI 2050. Since then i have owned at least a dozen.


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

i just cried a little, BUT why doesn't this room have a steel reinforced door? alarm? barbed wire? you have work to do!


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

LOL--- I agree, I do have a "Peace Maker" in the room and a home alarm with motion detection --- but barbed wire and a steel door are good ideas.?


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

The latest update


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Doc_ProMos.........Loving the room and that PPI banner just looks bad ass hanging there. Maybe you should make it the official PPI museum and start charging admission.

Thieves will normally pass on a hardened target. My security is multi layered and I won't give out too many details. Suffice it to say, any thief would probably prefer for me to find them instead of my dogs. At least I would put them out of their misery quick. The dogs are going to gnaw on some bones for a while before they give the killing strike. 

My property is posted with these dog warning signs: *"I can make the gate in 3 seconds. Can you?"*


----------



## TurboRedneck (Aug 2, 2012)

Sweet room for sure. Just an idea, cover a section of wall or board with the old style thin gray carpet. Mount some amps up, maybe use rubber grommets for no chipping. Drill holes & tuck the wires in like they're installed. A sheet of plexi would ease dusting but can't see how to make plexi look as good as open.

Only thing better would be Orion! hehe Just kidding, love my old PPI's & US too.....oh, wait...another idear'...

If ya have an extra stall in the garage free... Build up a proper Old School PPI white Astro panel van. A wall of white amps behind the back doors, nice. An occasional exhibition at sound offs, awesome. The vinyl wrap graphics these days would make the exterior a snap.

Nice room decor! Thanks for sharing. -Scott


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Doc ProMos said:


> The latest update


Keith goes for the kill. :mean:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanx guys and Bret, I promise if I find another one I'll save it for you... I did meet a guy that sold PPI and says he has some stuff left over from the shop that he's going to dig out and let me know what he has... I'm hopeful it will be some cool stuff... I'll keep you posted... Keith


----------



## nickpsd (Apr 30, 2012)

I was over at a friends house that I havent seen in like 5 years, THREE frickin PPI banners, 1 bigger than that one, one the same size, and one smaller. I asked how much and he said he would let me know, I told him they would look good next to my other PPI and Kicker stuff in my garage


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

Doc ProMos said:


> Thanx guys and Bret, I promise if I find another one I'll save it for you... I did meet a guy that sold PPI and says he has some stuff left over from the shop that he's going to dig out and let me know what he has... I'm hopeful it will be some cool stuff... I'll keep you posted... Keith


I'm trippin man !! awesome man -cave. Glad to see you moved most of the stuff off the floor.... imagine stubbing a toe on one of them monster amp fins in darkness of night.!! (Why would you be there in middle of the night? of course spreading the love on such fine PPI goodness)


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, great room man. I've got to get rid of one of my kids.


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

Prime mova said:


> 3 amp collector rooms I'd like to see Bret's, Mac's and PPI Masters...how about it guys


I'm not motivated enough to get a full room of PPI gear. Actually I would have to run my wife out of "Her Study" in the house. She works from home and there aint no other room available. My PPI stuff is currently stashed - some under the bed Like my first serial number PPI-70 with lock and chained to bed, then some are stashed in the garage attic others are in my shop attic with bulk of it deadbolted in one room of my shop. Too many amplifiers and not enough room :laugh: My wife understands - she gets the Study room and off-limits to my deadbolt room.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

Love it! You know you would have a nice wad of cash in your pocket if you sold those amps


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

nice rooom ...


----------

